

Advanced Android note taking app with Freebase (semantic web) integration - brettkromkamp
http://www.polishedcode.com/2011/06/note-taking-and-the-power-of-the-semantic-web/

======
ch0wn
The site is down right now. This is the app it's about:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.quesucede.notesmap...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.quesucede.notesmappr)

~~~
skorgu
Back up and and a coral cache link just in case:
[http://www.polishedcode.com.nyud.net/2011/06/note-taking-
and...](http://www.polishedcode.com.nyud.net/2011/06/note-taking-and-the-
power-of-the-semantic-web/)

------
deadcyclo
I'm very uncertain of the usefulness of this. Do people really do this type of
research on their phones? I could see myself using something like this on a
computer, but not on my phone. I would think my notes on the phone would be
more of "remember to research Obama". Now if this app was synchronized with a
desktop client with such features, I could really see myself using it.

------
samstokes
No va? <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.polishedcode.com>

